# Dämpferauge schmieren?



## Arm Lancestrong (28. Oktober 2006)

Nachdem an meinem Element 70 nach 1,5 Jahren ein DÃ¤mpferauge ausgeschlagen war, habe ich jetzt den Fox Service fÃ¼r 59,- â¬ machen lassen. 
Es muÃten die Buchsen in den DÃ¤mpferaugen (vorne und hinten) gewechselt werden.
Nun haben die bei Fox die neuen AluhÃ¼lsen in die neuen Buchsen im DÃ¤mpferauge trocken reingedrÃ¼ckt. Kein Fett, kein gar nichts.

Ist das ok?

Dabei stellt sich mir auch die Frage ob sich der DÃ¤mpfer zwischen Stahlbolzen und AluhÃ¼lsen, oder zwischen AluhÃ¼lsen und DÃ¤mpferauge bewegen soll? Gut die Bewegungen sind nur minimal aber anscheinend reicht es aus um das Auge zu verschleissen. 

Wie stark muss man die Stahlbolzen anziehen? So dass der DÃ¤mpfer noch Spiel hat und man die Schraube des Bolzens mit loctide sichern muss?

Oder so fest, dass ich den DÃ¤mpfer quasi einpresse?

Danke schon mal fÃ¼r die Antworten.


----------



## Komote (28. Oktober 2006)

die eingepressten gleitbuchsen in den dämpfer werden nicht geschmiert. steht auch bei den diverswen herstellern in den katalogen (oder auf der homepage)

spiel entsteht in der regel zwischen den aludrehteilen und diesen teflonringerln. wenn diese schon von anfang an beweglich sind, hast sofort wieder spiel....deshalb passt das schon wenn die aluteile da streng drinnen sitzen.

den bolzen durch die alubuchsen würde ich so fest wie möglich anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

